# Has you met a ginni pigs?



## bunnylovin1093 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi me Bambi here. Do you own some ginni pigs? I do. Vey play wiv me when I is out x- cer- cising. Vis funny wittle one called Banjo fowos me awound. Da udder one called parswy is a bit scaredy. Vey is funny, noisey fings. Parswy has a weird hat thing on his head. Mama calls it a crest. Do you know some ginni pigs?


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 1, 2014)

Our momma doesn't let us play with the piggies that live in the other room. She said that it can be dangerous to let piggies play with us. She said we can carry a disease (no symptoms) that is lethal to piggies. Also, she's afraid we might accidentally or unintentionally kick one of them and cause serious injury.
No, we aren't allowed to play wif them.


----------



## surf_storm (Nov 1, 2014)

I nevers played wiv piggies afor buts I did has a Wat fwiend called Bailey and he was just likes a big brover to me and we use to do everythings togever


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 16, 2014)

A don't  my mum doesn't like them.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 18, 2014)

Trix here-

I have only seen guinea pigs in pictures. They do look odd.


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 30, 2014)

We live with 3 (use to be 4)piggies, and are very good friends with them  and were very sad when the 4th piggy died (son of one of the 3) 



BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## pani (Nov 30, 2014)

I do not like the ginnie pigs! We have one. His name is Bigby. Mama says he is lovely, Felix don't care about him, but I don't likes him! If we is both out, I jump at him! Mama don't let us both out because of it!

~ Clementine


----------

